# Serra Shoal



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

check out 1:06 and 1:18


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow! tats cool. maybe there must a time where the cannibal stage is reduce in rhoms and mannys


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if I have to guess I would say during breeding season.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

those mannys look so amazing! i wish i had one...


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Is that a Rhombeus in the dolfin's mouth at the end? If it is, it's one expensive meal!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea I noticed the fish in dolphin's mouth too and it does look like a rhom. I believe rhom is pretty cheap down there in the amazon, only expensive to us hobbyists in the trade.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow man !!

Thanks for sharing this... all those mannies together.. wow !!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool video, thanks!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice video ! those Mannys ! so many of em


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

wow....that would be sick to have that many mannys or rhom cohabbing


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought we all new rhoms were together in the wild?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

All those mannies were pretty tight though. That rhom in the dolphins mouth at then was cute.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I thought we all new rhoms were together in the wild?


Only at breedingseason, right? They do say something about the raining season starting in the beginning of the movie. I assume it is this is the rainingseason state of the Rhoms.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I think that it's funny how down there it's like us catching bluegill or bass here. They just toss them back or cook them. We like to look and say wow there are 1000's of dollars swimming around in that river but to them it's just a typical river fish, lol.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well if your fish tank was as large as the amazon Im sure youd have no problem cohabing several hundrded Mannies like that.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Onkiebonkie said:


> I thought we all new rhoms were together in the wild?


Only at breedingseason, right? They do say something about the raining season starting in the beginning of the movie. I assume it is this is the rainingseason state of the Rhoms.
[/quote]

I think it happens a lot more then people think. But during the breeding season would be a good assumption.

If you have not seen it I would suggest watching "Wolf In The Water". In that movie you will see 2 kinds of serras together. S.Irritans (Feeding on a capibara with cariba) and a group of about 6-7 13" rhoms.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

Ibanez247 said:


> Well if your fish tank was as large as the amazon Im sure youd have no problem cohabing several hundrded Mannies like that.


x2


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking at that vid again makes me wonder if those were actually a shoal of Serrasalmus Eigenmanni instead of Manueli - based on their width and mouth shape... I guess when my Manueli's older I'll have a better idea.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Smoke thats actually what I was thinking too.

From AS website.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

good post.

it'd be fun to take a fishing trip down there.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Smoke thats actually what I was thinking too.
> 
> From AS website.


Yep too bad no vendors seem to have em in stock right now... Good thing I held off on my Manny shoal


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would kill a certain member for that fish...


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Yea I noticed the fish in dolphin's mouth too and it does look like a rhom. I believe rhom is pretty cheap down there in the amazon, only expensive to us hobbyists in the trade.


Sure it is cheap I have traveled to South America once everything was cheap. You can get a beer at a night club for 10 cents. Entrance to the night club was also 10 cents. I was eating at the beach plates full of shrimp, rice etc. $1.75. A whole watermelon was 10 cents. Can of pepsi 10 cents I went to a market and they had Amazon parrots for sale in cages they where $60 Each. Do you know how much are they here over in the states $1400+ I can imagine the cost for a piranha less than a buck each.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Everything in the states is worth an arm and a leg lol


----------

